# Microsoft Work - preserve links to other documents after email



## loopa1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello

I want to send a word document via email (the easy bit!), however, within this word document I have a hyperlink to another word document which I need preserving.

Obviously the hyperlink works fine this end, because it links to the file saved at Y:\Folder\filename.doc

However, am I right in thinking as soon as I send the email, with both documents attached (the document with the hyperlink, and the document that is hyperlinked to) the hyperlink won't work anymore because it'll look for Y:\Folder\filename.doc ?

Therefore, is it possible to send a .zip file (for example) with my original document within it, then \Folder\filename.doc and preserve the link this way?

I can't remember what language it is (maybe VBA) but I thought you could create hyperlinks by writing \\Folder\filename.doc or something like that.

Many thanks.


----------



## Macropod (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi loopa1,

If the files are to be kept in the same folder, you should be able to set the hyperlink up to use a relative path. To see how, check out the solution I've posted at:
http://www.wopr.com/index.php?showtopic=670027

Provided your hyperlink doesn't display the file path, that's all you'll need to do. If the path is displayed, I'd suggest changing the display text to something more meaningful.


----------

